

Power an LED light from your phone line for free - rms
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/868499/free_hidden_electricity/

======
extantproject
This hasn't been news for about thirty years and it's been in archives since
at least 1999:

[http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/phre...](http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/phreak/chartreu.txt)
[http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.phreak.org/archives/...](http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/phreak/chartreu.txt)

------
mhb
LED? I've been charging my electric car from my phone line for years.

